
The Riddle of the Well-Paying, Pointless Job - respinal
https://humanparts.medium.com/the-riddle-of-the-well-paying-pointless-job-b7ae4d1d95d9
======
vanniv
If you start from the presumption that jobs are "bullshit", then you end up
creating these ludicrously contorted theories.

Or, you could start from the obvious: that the entity paying the money thinks
it is buying something of value -- and then, you get sane, sensible theories
of economics in which the world makes sense.

